# Taxe de 1 ¤ sur le transport aérien.



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2005)

En surfant sur le site de d'une compagnie aérienne à bas-coûts, j'ai vu qu'ils s'exprimaient sur cette taxe qui forcément leur déplaît puisque c'est une taxe.
Leur argument principal concerne la soi disant fragilité de ce secteur et l'impact qu'aurait une taxe à valeur unique sur les consommateurs à faible pouvoir d'achat.
Ca me fait d'ailleurs un peu sourire car si j'ai les moyens de prendre un billet aller pour faire Paris/Belfast, j'ai les moyens de payer 1 ¤ de plus pour la "bonne cause".
Mais bon voilà quoi, on touche pas aux consommateurs, ils les défendent becs et ongles quand c'est pas dans leur poche que vont les euros supplémentaires, alors qu'en en plus c'est l'état qui tente d'imposer cette taxe, on s'insurge.

Vous en pensez quoi sinon ?




> actualité
> 
> easyJet s'élève contre la nouvelle taxe du gouvernement sur le transport aérien
> 
> ...




Pour voir leur réaction, j'ai écris ça :



> Bonjour.
> 
> Et bien moi je suis un consommateur avec un petit pouvoir d'achat et devinez quoi, et bien cette taxe je suis pour. Quelle démagogie de parler à ma place en prétextant que cette taxe va amoindrir mon pouvoir d'achat, la communication et le marketing sont donc toujours aussi archaïque. Si j'ai les moyens de me payer un billet à 50 ¤, je les ai aussi pour payer 1 ¤ de plus surtout si c'est pour une "bonne cause". Désolé mais décidément vous ne comprenez rien à rien, je suis pas sûr du tout du bien fondée de cette taxe, je dis juste que l'idée me plaît en tout cas et que je suis prêt à payer plus pour ça, alors que je ne donnerais pas un euro de plus pour des soi disant services supplémentaires que vous pourriez me proposer et c'est valable pour toutes les entreprises du monde. Je sais pas moi, ça vous serait pas venu à l'idée d'en faire un argument de vente plutôt que de mépriser une idée qui pourrait séduire une bonne partie de votre clientèle. Les personnes qui ont un faible pouvoir d'achat sont aussi souvent les plus généreuses et les plus sensibles à la précarité, alors si au lieu de vous opposez à cette taxe, vous communiquiez sur le sur le fait que EASYJET faisait en quelque sorte du commerce équitable en participant activement à la promotion de cette nouvelle taxe, je pense que vous auriez tout à y gagner. Mais bon je pense que vos avez déjà un gros staff de marketing/communication pour penser à tout ça et que je dois bien vous faire rire ou vous agacer, mais peu importe.
> 
> ...


----------



## chroukin (5 Décembre 2005)

Ben je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi si l'argument anti précarité est bien fondé 

Bien-sûr ils préfèreraient se mettre ces 1euro x nombre de clients dans leur poche mais si c'est une taxe en plus ils devraient comprendre qu'ils ne perdent rien, alors pourquoi s'opposer à ça.

Après, je ne sais pas si 1 euro c'est trop ou pas assez, je dirai simplement que c'est déjà quelque chose


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2005)

Bah ils ont peur de perdre du client quoi, logique, mais une logique à court terme comme d'hab, qui se situe à peu près au bout du nez


----------



## chroukin (5 Décembre 2005)

Oui mais 1 euros sur un billet d'avion :mouais: 

Enfin on changera pas le monde


----------



## fedo (5 Décembre 2005)

pour le bien des compagnies aeriennes l faudra que cette somme soit payable en une fois a la fin de l annee fiscale et qu elles collectent l argent sur un compte bloque avec une remuneration qu elles pourraient recuperer.

ce serait gagnant-gagnant.


----------



## chroukin (5 Décembre 2005)

Oui mais pourquoi leur donner de l'argent alors que cette opération ne leur coûte rien ?


----------



## House M.D. (5 Décembre 2005)

Bah personnellement, en tant qu'étudiant futur stewart, j'aime prendre l'avion, mais j'ai pas tellement de moyens.

Et je trouve donc que cette taxe est encore un moyen de plus de nous ponctionner... Merci l'Etat qui nous prend encore pour des vaches à lait...

Parce que d'après vous, combien de cette taxe va vraiment aller aux pays défavorisés??? M'étonnerait qu'il en reste plus de 10% après que l'Etat se soit servi dessus au nom de la "gestion administrative"...


----------



## La mouette (5 Décembre 2005)

Il y a peut-être d'autres moyens pour aider les pays pauvres.

-Annulé leurs dettes..
-Financé des projets concrets
-Diminué la corruption .... ( la supprimé semble impossible)

Des petits trucs simples en fait :mouais:


----------



## House M.D. (5 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il y a peut-être d'autres moyens pour aider les pays pauvres.
> 
> -Annulé leurs dettes..
> -Financé des projets concrets
> ...


----------



## quetzalk (5 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il y a peut-être d'autres moyens pour aider les pays pauvres.
> Des petits trucs simples en fait :mouais:





> -Annulé leurs dettes..



Mouiii, c'est contraire aux règles de l'OMC, du FMI... 



> -Financé des projets concrets



Mouiii, c'est de l'ingérence économique, c'est mal vécu et source de corruption (ici et là-bas)



> -Diminué la corruption


 
Mouiii.. euh non arf !  :love:  et on fait comment, là vas-y : aujourd'hui travaux pratiques, La mouette diminue la corruption au Rwanda. Si ça marche, demain on fait le Honduras, d'accord ?


----------



## quetzalk (5 Décembre 2005)

> un moyen de plus de nous ponctionner...



1¤...



> l'Etat qui nous prend encore pour des vaches à lait...



:mouais: discours connu, négatif, ne tenant pas compte de la réalité... tu crois que tu pourrais prendre l'avion s'il n'y avait pas des pompiers, des ingénieurs civils, contrôleurs aériens, etc, etc, etc... qui de près ou de loin dépendent de l'Etat ? bon on va pas retomber dans ce débat, désolé, mais par pitié évitons ce genre de raccourcis simplistes !!! Oui l'Etat prend des taxes, oui une partie est mal utilisée, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour systématiquement attaquer tout ce que fait l'Etat. Allez voir dans les pays où il y a moins d'impôt et moins d'Etat, ça fait pas forcément envie... enfin chacun ses critères.


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Décembre 2005)

Je trouve bien, je pense qu'il faudrait aller plus loin et avoir une taxe proportionelle au prix du billet d'avion, avec un seuil minimal de 1¤ par exemple.

Si tu as les moyens de prendre l'avion, tu peux egalement payer ce petit pourcentage.
En prenant les billets les moins cher (de l'ordre de quelques dizaines d'euros), en ajoutant 1 enros, ca fait juste quelques %.

Par contre, il faut faire attention comment cette somme va etre transmise et surtout utilisée, par qui, comment, quels organismes de controle, etc...


----------



## rezba (5 Décembre 2005)

La logique des low-costs, c'est de sortir les taxes de leurs coûts. De les faire payer à d'autres pour que le voyageur ne s'en aperçoive pas. Les low-costs sont rentables parce que les pouvoirs publics et para-publics (les Offices, de tourisme, les Chambres de commerce et d'industrie, etc...) financent leurs implantations, règlent les taxes d'aéroport, subventionnent des "campagnes de promotion régionale". 
Alors tout d'un coup, être obligé de démarrer les enchères à 10¤ au lieu de 9, c'est pas tant un scandale qu'un coin mis dans leur système. Un précédent.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

Et si on leur filait des Miles  (pour le retour)


----------



## chroukin (5 Décembre 2005)

Annuler la dette des pays pauvres est une idée d'un point de vue humain qui peut paraître tout à fait louable 

D'un point de vue économique et mondialiste (c'est ce que j'ai vu en cours) c'est très mauvais puisqu'annuler la dette des pays pauvres anule aussi leur crédibilité auprès de tout établissment bancaire, et même le FMI qui se cache bien de le dire


----------



## yvos (5 Décembre 2005)

- j'hallucine de voir que l'on parle de "ponctionner" pour des surtaxes aussi faibles. C'est espilonesque par rapport aux taxes aéroportuaires (elle non plus absolument pas progressives par rapport au niveau de vie...), par exemple. Mais bon, c'est vrai que quand on tendance à dire que l'Etat ne fait que de chercher des moyens de nous ponctionner...


- les compagnies aériennes ne sont pas forcément contre, mais il y a des ambiguités dans les discours -> 1¤ sur les prix d'appel low cost, ça joue plus que sur des billets très élevés, même si cela reste essentiellement psychologique; du reste, le discours classiques de low costs est de dire que les prix sont tjs trop chers et les taxes trop élevées...

- le secteur aérien est actuellement sous pression car pour diverses raisons, on s'interesse de très près à tous les instruments économiques pour lever de l'argent ou réguler le secteur :
1. la taxe "Chirac" sur les billets d'avions ;
2. l'inclusion dans le système de permis d'échanges d'émissions de gaz à effet de serre en 2008=augmentation du prix des billets;
3. taxe aéroportuaires ventilées suivant les niveaux d'émissions de dioxyde d'azote

- un des problèmes de fond est pourquoi seul le secteur aérien devrait participer?

Je crois que cela s'inscrit dans les efforts faits pour atteindre les 0.7% du PIB en aide au publique développement (objectif de la France pour 2010)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

1¤ c'est pas grand chose, meme pas le prix d'un café pris dans le bar de l'aereoport en attendant de s'envoler....

petit a petit , 1¤ +1¤+1 sa fait de grands sacs et cela donne  un réel coup de main a qui en a le plus besoin ....
il ne reste plus a esperer que le gestionnaire de ces fonds fasse bien son boulot


----------



## House M.D. (5 Décembre 2005)

Le problème n'est pas toutes les taxes, le problème est que des taxes, sur les taxes, sur les taxes, ça commence à saouler.

C'est un ras-le-bol, c'est tout. J'aime prendre l'avion, mais ça coute bientôt plus cher en taxes qu'en billet... c'est même déjà le cas pour un vol national !


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Et je trouve donc que cette taxe est encore un moyen de plus de nous ponctionner... Merci l'Etat qui nous prend encore pour des vaches à lait...



J'ai un BigJim collector avec un attaché case et habillé en gucci de la tête au pied, et bah quand tu tires la ficelle qu'il a dans le dos, c'est une des phrases qu'il dit tout le temps, j'adore :love: 

J'adore aussi "toujours en grève ou en vacances les fonctionnaires, vont pas se tuer au boulot ça c'est sûr" :love: 

"quand je pète la sent la noisette !" :love:
(là j'ai pas compris j'avoue :rose: )


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il y a peut-être d'autres moyens pour aider les pays pauvres.
> 
> -Financé des projets concrets




     



> Mais pour financer il faudrait payer des taxes



:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## yvos (5 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Le problème n'est pas toutes les taxes, le problème est que des taxes, sur les taxes, sur les taxes, ça commence à saouler.
> 
> C'est un ras-le-bol, c'est tout. J'aime prendre l'avion, mais ça coute bientôt plus cher en taxes qu'en billet... c'est même déjà le cas pour un vol national !



sache que si tu devais payer à sa juste valeur ton billet d'avion, c'est à dire pour tout ce que ça coûte à la société de te permettre de voler, il faudrait que tu t'endettes un peu...les taxes aéroportuaires, à ton avis, ça sert à quoi?...à la gestion et à l'entretien des platesformes...

pour info, le kerozene n'est pas taxé....alors faut pas trop se plaindre...


----------



## House M.D. (5 Décembre 2005)

Pas la peine de me faire un cours, je suis bien placé pour le savoir, je suis futur PNC 

Mais entre nous, t'as remarqué qu'elles ont doublées ces taxes???


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2005)

Moi je suis un futur OGM et j'en suis fier :style:


----------



## House M.D. (5 Décembre 2005)

Rooooh, PNC, Personnel Navigant Commercial, ceux qui te servent dans l'avion quoi


----------



## jpmiss (5 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Rooooh, PNC, Personnel Navigant Commercial, ceux qui te servent dans l'avion quoi



Bah tiens, si on commençait par virer ces potiches qui servent a rien (en tous cas sur un vol intérieur de courte durée) on ferait un sacré économie sur le prix des billets...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis un futur OGM et j'en suis fier :style:


Oh la Grosse Motte


----------



## House M.D. (5 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah tiens, si on commençait par virer ces potiches qui servent a rien (en tous cas sur un vol intérieur de courte durée) on ferait un sacré économie sur le prix des billets...


Toi l'anesthésiste, je vais te faire goûter à tes produits


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah tiens, si on commençait par virer ces potiches qui servent a rien (en tous cas sur un vol intérieur de courte durée) on ferait un sacré économie sur le prix des billets...




C'est clair, dire que pour les payer c'est au moins 10 % de prix du billets, moi je dis qu'on pourrait très bien s'en passer, surtout qu'ils servent à rien


----------



## House M.D. (5 Décembre 2005)

C'est quoi cette coalition???

Vous êtes bien contents de les mater, bande de petits pervers


----------



## yvos (5 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine de me faire un cours, je suis bien placé pour le savoir, je suis futur PNC
> 
> Mais entre nous, t'as remarqué qu'elles ont doublées ces taxes???



je te fais pas cours  mais je connais assez bien le secteur du transports
deux facteurs:
1. elles sont clairement dissociées dans l'affichage des prix, ce qui ne se faisait pas ou peu avant, du coup, celà choque;
2. elles sont variables suivant les aéroports, parce que les charges, les investissements et les obligations de ceux-ci ne sont pas les mêmes...
ex: les aéroports européens sont généralement mis à contribution pour financer l'insonorisation partielle des habitations autour (en France, c'est via la TGAP, les Plan d'expo au bruit et les plans de gene sonore)...je doute que les enjeux soient les mêmes ailleurs...
En tant que futur PNC et si tu t'interesses à l'aviation civile, tu dois êtes au courant du bras de fer entre les compagnies aériennes et ADP sur les taxes aéroportuaires en négociation: augmentation prévue pour financer un lourd programme d'investissement (terminal S pour accueillir l'A380, le skytrain reliant CDG1 et 2)...les investissements augmentant, il faut aller chercher les sous sous qq part....

Alors 1¤ par vol, c'est pas grand chose et si cela peut servir un peu 

Et puis certes , les taxes augmentent, mais la fréquentation continue d'augmenter, les trafics aussi, et les prix des billets se cassent la gueule..


----------



## yvos (5 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine de me faire un cours, je suis bien placé pour le savoir, je suis futur PNC
> 
> Mais entre nous, t'as remarqué qu'elles ont doublées ces taxes???



remarque, c'est vrai que certains PNC ne paient quasiment que les taxes sur leurs billets d'avions perso  (au sens qu'ils ne paient que 25% du reste..)


----------



## House M.D. (5 Décembre 2005)

C'est vrai, bon point 

Et encore, quand on ne réussit pas à en faire un vol de travail 

Mais bon, dans tous les cas, je trouve que ça augmente, et pas forcément proportionellement à ce qui est dépensé pour les travaux... maintenant, chacun voit midi à sa porte


----------



## yvos (5 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, bon point
> 
> Et encore, quand on ne réussit pas à en faire un vol de travail
> 
> Mais bon, dans tous les cas, je trouve que ça augmente, et pas forcément proportionellement à ce qui est dépensé pour les travaux... maintenant, chacun voit midi à sa porte




autre détail qui a son importance...ce qui était financé par l'impôt avant le dévient de plus en plus par des taxes directes sur les utilisateurs, dans la mesure où les gestionnaires des plates formes sont de plus en plus des sociétés privées ou parapublique censées s'autofinancer...


Le problème de fond de cette taxe, c'est pourquoi l'aviation et pas d'autres secteurs..


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette coalition???
> 
> Vous êtes bien contents de les mater, bande de petits pervers




J'en ai jamais vu des belles pour l'instant


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

Bon toi tu t'endors déjà dans le train alors ...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai jamais vu des belles pour l'instant




Ouais! 
Et a la rigueur si elles faisaient une petite pipe pour faire passer le temps au lieu de nous refiler des sandwichs rassis et de la pisse d'âne je dis pas trop mais là vraiment nan quoi!


----------



## yvos (5 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai jamais vu des belles pour l'instant



faut savoir choisir la compagnie...

Prenez Emirates, il y en a pour tous les goûts!


----------



## yvos (5 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais!
> Et a la rigueur si elles faisaient une petite pipe pour faire passer le temps au lieu de nous refiler des sandwichs rassis et de la pisse d'âne je dis pas trop mais là vraiment nan quoi!



disons que t'as pas su convaincre...  

la couronne peut-être..


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais!
> Et a la rigueur si elles faisaient une petite pipe pour faire passer le temps au lieu de nous refiler des sandwichs rassis et de la pisse d'âne je dis pas trop mais là vraiment nan quoi!


Vaut miuex être au premier rang alors


----------



## quetzalk (5 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai jamais vu des belles pour l'instant



Sur AF je pense même que c'est une stratégie marketing : les bombes atomiques sont cantonnées aux guichets, mais en l'air pendant 14 h que des tromblons  :mouais: ! Une honte  ! Moi je veux bien payer 1 ¤ de plus pour avoir des plus jolies.


----------



## quetzalk (5 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vaut miuex être au premier rang alors



certes mais là c'est buziness class le surcoût dépasse laaaaaargement les 1¤...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vaut miuex être au premier rang alors




et avec le billet de premiere classe, avec le champagne tu exiges aussi l'hotesse ?


----------



## loustic (5 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> et avec le billet de premiere classe, avec le champagne tu exiges aussi l'hotesse ?


Alors l'hôtesse tique ulcérée...


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Décembre 2005)

Un voyage en avion c'est cher. Quand on a les moyens de se le payer on est pas à 1 euro près. Ils pourraient même mettre une taxe de 10 ¤ pour les premières places ça ne changerait rien au prix (à 6000 ¤ le paris-shanghai on est pas à ça près). Donc je suis tout à fait d'accord pour cette taxe, tout comme l'impôt sur les grandes fortunes ou la vignette auto, elle est plus adaptée aux revenus que celle sur l'essence par exemple.


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Décembre 2005)

moi je suis contre car Chirac fait du social a l'etranger alors que dans son pays il veut instaurer un systeme liberal plus pour les riches moins pour les pauvres!!!!

Deuxiement les gens qui prennent l'avion pour bosser a la fin de l'année ça leurs fait combien? Beaucoup, et surtout les gens qui sont pas tres riche qui seront penaliser


----------



## jpmiss (5 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis contre car Chirac fait du social a l'etranger alors que dans son pays il veut instaurer un systeme liberal plus pour les riches moins pour les pauvres!!!!
> 
> Deuxiement les gens qui prennent l'avion pour bosser a la fin de l'année ça leurs fait combien? Beaucoup, et surtout les gens qui sont pas tres riche qui seront penaliser



Sans compter qu'a force de prendre aux riches pour donner aux pauvres eh ben c'est les pauvres qui vont devenir riches et les riches qui vont finir par etre pauvre et alors après ben on comprend plus rien alors que bon c'est quand meme deja vachement assez compliqué comme ça...


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter qu'a force de prendre aux riches pour donner aux pauvres eh ben c'est les pauvres qui vont devenir riches et les riches qui vont finir par etre pauvre et alors près ben on comprend plus rien alors que bon c'est quand meme deja vachement assez compliqué comme ça...


C'est de la connerie ce que tu dis, fais des etude!!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter qu'a force de prendre aux riches pour donner aux pauvres eh ben c'est les pauvres qui vont devenir riches et les riches qui vont finir par etre pauvre et alors après ben on comprend plus rien alors que bon c'est quand meme deja vachement assez compliqué comme ça...


Mouahahahahahahahaha 



			
				jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la connerie ce que tu dit, fait des etude!!!!


Mouahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## al02 (5 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la connerie ce que tu dit, fait des etude!!!!





> C'est de la connerie ce que tu *dis*, *fais* des *é*tude*s* !!!!



Il va apprécier !   Toi, tu vas étudier l'ortografe !


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Mouahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> Mouahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha



:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## loustic (5 Décembre 2005)

Au fait, qui prend encore l'avion ?

Brûler un mètre-cube de kérosène pour aller se dorer le cul dans une île lointaine, est-ce bien raisonnable ?

Voyageur = pollueur

Le transport aérien devrait être interdit et rempalcé par le transport à pédalo et à pied.

 
:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Voyageur = pollueur
> 
> Le transport aérien devrait être interdit et rempalcé par le transport à pédalo et à pied.




tu fournis le pedalo et l'esclave qui va avec ? ?


----------



## TosHoP 974 (5 Décembre 2005)

Nan chui pas d'accord...
Evidemment l'idée est super mais elle serait encore meilleure si elle était appliquée à tous les pays de l'union européenne, pour l'instant y'a que la France qui veut s'y coller,il faudra attendre février 2006 pour savoir si les autres suivent (ou pas)...
Aprés la taxe peut monter jusqu'à 40 euros pour les vols longue distance ,le prix du billet va vraiment flamber (j'ai déjà du mal à me payer un billet par an pour aller voir mes parents et mes potes, là çà va devenir tendu...).
Pourquoi juste une taxe sur les transports aériens ?? pourquoi pas une taxe sur les billets de train,sur les ferry en corse et en Angleterre ou encore sur les bagnoles ou sur la redevance TV?? La misére des pays d'Afrique mériterait qu'on se bouge un peu plus le c**,non ??!
A un certain moment on a beaucoup entendu parler de la taxe Tobin,ne vaut-il pas mieux taxer les échanges financiers mondiaux qui profitent du systéme plutôt que de piquer encore des thunes aux gens??Ou carrément annuler les dettes des pays les plus pauvres, çà résoudrait le problème et permettrait de se concentrer sur d'autres trucs ...
Cette taxe c'est de la poudre aux yeux pour gagner des points dans les sondages ...

et en plus c'est méme pas sûr que les hotesses seront moins farouches ...:rose:


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> tu fournis le pedalo et l'esclave qui va avec ? ?


Je veux bien fournir le plan d'un pédalo qu'il faudra construire soi-même.
La bronzette ça se mérite.
Pas besoin d'esclave, il suffit de pédaler et de se persuader que c'est bon pour la santé.
Alors l'immensité de l'océan retentira du bruit régulier et mélodieux des pédalos joyeux :

tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav tatav ...
eek: l'océan est un machin assez grand quand même  )


----------



## jeep2nine (6 Décembre 2005)

Hier soir, dans l'émission *Charivari sur Inter*, un billet d'humeur de Philippe Val assez intéressant sur la taxe des billets d'avion. 
Surtout quand il parle de l'idée de Chirac, alors que les infos récentes nous rappellent que la famille Chirac n'a pas l'habitude de payer ses billets d'avion


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2005)

Le pédalo offre une possibilité intéressante : il suffit de lui adjoindre deux petites ailes et de pédaler un peu plus vite. Alors il se comporte comme un véritable petit avion mais avec l'avantage considérable de polluer moins et de ne pas toucher aux réserves de pétrole.

Le gentil bruit du pédalo serait : 

tataxtatav tataxtatav tataxtatav tataxtatav tataxtatav tataxtatav tataxtatav tataxtatav tataxtatav tataxtatav tataxtatav tataxtatav ...


----------



## chroukin (7 Décembre 2005)

Vous avez des bruits de pédalo étranges :hein:

Enfin on doit pas avoir les mêmes pédalos


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez des bruits de pédalo étranges :hein:
> 
> Enfin on doit pas avoir les mêmes pédalos




pedale et tais-toi


----------



## yvos (7 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> pedale et tais-toi



avec un pédalo pareil, on est pas prêt de lever du fric


----------



## hunjord (7 Décembre 2005)

Moi, je suis Ok pour les 1¤, pour du vol low cost ou classe éco, mais par contre, j'étenderais la taxe sur la notion de confort dans les avions, si tu te paies un billet première classe ou business premium, etc..., bein je serais d'avis d'appliquer un ratio, style 2%
Des fois on a pas le choix de se déplacer en avion, par contre on a le choix et les moyens de se payer une "first class", donc cela signifie que le gars il a des ronds. Cela lui remettrait aussi les pieds sur terre, genre "mince, je voyage en première, et en bas y a des marmots qui crèvent et qui n'ont rien à manger"...enfin faut p'tet pas rever, mais au moins leur prendre des ronds:rateau:


----------



## yvos (7 Décembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je suis Ok pour les 1¤, pour du vol low cost ou classe éco, mais par contre, j'étenderais la taxe sur la notion de confort dans les avions, si tu te paies un billet première classe ou business premium, etc..., bein je serais d'avis d'appliquer un ratio, style 2%
> Des fois on a pas le choix de se déplacer en avion, par contre on a le choix et les moyens de se payer une "first class", donc cela signifie que le gars il a des ronds. Cela lui remettrait aussi les pieds sur terre, genre "mince, je voyage en première, et en bas y a des marmots qui crèvent et qui n'ont rien à manger"...enfin faut p'tet pas rever, mais au moins leur prendre des ronds:rateau:



c'est déjà le cas...la taxe n'est pas la même pour les courts et longs courriers, mais aussi pour les différentes classes (en business, c'est sensé monter à 20 ou 40¤, je sais plus)


----------



## hunjord (7 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est déjà le cas...la taxe n'est pas la même pour les courts et longs courriers, mais aussi pour les différentes classes (en business, c'est sensé monter à 20 ou 40¤, je sais plus)


Ecellent...
Alors je propose une taxe sur les avions de la CIA qui attérissent en France...


----------



## yvos (7 Décembre 2005)

seulement, il y a moins de passagers dedans...quoique..


----------



## hunjord (7 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> seulement, il y a moins de passagers dedans...quoique..


Ce ne sont pas les passagers que je veux faire payer, mais l'afreteur..
Ca s'écrit comment afreteur d'ailleurs???


----------



## yvos (7 Décembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne sont pas les passagers que je veux faire payer, mais l'afreteur..
> Ca s'écrit comment afreteur d'ailleurs???



pas comme ça


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne sont pas les passagers que je veux faire payer, mais l'afreteur..
> Ca s'écrit comment afreteur d'ailleurs???  affrêteur


Bonne intention, mais les payeurs seront finalement les passagers...

La seule taxe efficace est de 100% du prix du billet, quel qu'il soit.
Le transport aérien doit être supprimé le plus tôt possible.


----------



## hunjord (7 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pas comme ça


Rooooh l'aut' hèèèèèè..


----------



## yvos (7 Décembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> La seule taxe efficace est de 100% du prix du billet, quel qu'il soit.
> Le transport aérien doit être supprimé le plus tôt possible.



une taxe sur rien, c'est très efficace, c'est vrai


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Décembre 2005)

70 posts sur ce sujet en 2 jours... celui sur la loi DADVSI fait pale figure à côté c'est clair que dès qu'on touche au porte-monnaie la mobilisation est plus forte


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> 70 posts sur ce sujet en 2 jours... celui sur la loi DADVSI fait pale figure à côté c'est clair que dès qu'on touche au porte-monnaie la mobilisation est plus forte



C'est aussi que ce sujet porte à contreverse, contrairement à celui de la loi DADVSI, qui fait pratiquement l'unanimité contre elle


----------



## quetzalk (7 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> 70 posts sur ce sujet en 2 jours... celui sur la loi DADVSI fait pale figure à côté c'est clair que dès qu'on touche au porte-monnaie la mobilisation est plus forte



Y a un autre truc que l'on peut toucher pour obtenir la mobilisation mais la charte interdit de le nommer ici...


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Y a un autre truc que l'on peut toucher pour obtenir la mobilisation mais la charte interdit de le nommer ici...



Euh là je vois pas ...


----------



## yvos (7 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Y a un autre truc que l'on peut toucher pour obtenir la mobilisation mais la charte interdit de le nommer ici...



tu veux parler du....








LAPIN GAROU?


----------



## quetzalk (7 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Euh là je vois pas ...



baisse la tête... :rose:


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> baisse la tête... :rose:



Ah Ok le truc dans ta signature  MDR


----------



## House M.D. (7 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais!
> Et a la rigueur si elles faisaient une petite pipe pour faire passer le temps au lieu de nous refiler des sandwichs rassis et de la pisse d'âne je dis pas trop mais là vraiment nan quoi!


Bah alors jp, frustré?   

En tout cas compte pas sur moi, mais je crois que t'en as pas envie non plus...


----------



## House M.D. (7 Décembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, qui prend encore l'avion ?
> 
> Brûler un mètre-cube de kérosène pour aller se dorer le cul dans une île lointaine, est-ce bien raisonnable ?
> 
> ...



T'es gentil loustic, mais je vis de quoi après moi?

Et j'en fais quoi de mon rêve? Désolé, mais je ne lâcherai pas l'aviation... surtout qu'elle pollue moins que ton tacot au mazout si tu prends le rapport pollution par passager...


----------



## chroukin (7 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'aime beaucoup le décollage, ça te fout une put****de poussée c'est halucinant


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> T'es gentil loustic, mais je vis de quoi après moi?
> 
> Et j'en fais quoi de mon rêve? Désolé, mais je ne lâcherai pas l'aviation... surtout qu'elle pollue moins que ton tacot au mazout si tu prends le rapport pollution par passager...


C'est ça qu'est triste...

Je n'ai ni truc à mazout ni poil à mazout, seulement un machin à gazole et un mac à la nénétricité.

Surtout je te demande pardon si tu crois que j'en veux à ton rève.


----------



## JPTK (7 Décembre 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> 70 posts sur ce sujet en 2 jours... celui sur la loi DADVSI fait pale figure à côté c'est clair que dès qu'on touche au porte-monnaie la mobilisation est plus forte




Ouai et puis bon, là c'est quand même moi qui ai ouvert ce topic, morlak (oui ça me plaît plus que "normal") qu'il fasse des entrées car j'ai fait des études du marketing  (et non pas "de", CF Morlak).


----------



## minoru (7 Décembre 2005)

pourquoi payer toujours des taxes, pourquoi est ce toujours le peuple qui paye 
Pourquoi les hommes politiques fort de leurs bonne volonté, ne le font pas eux même, C'est comme pour le budget le l'Etat on dit au peuple de réduire les dépenses alors que les hommes politiques eux ne se privent pas,

Ils est plus facile de demander aux autres que de le faire a soi-même!!! 

Je suis sur que si les hommes politiques de notre pays était aussi contraint a faire des économies on pourrait économiser 150 a 200 millions d'euros!(je ne déconne pas la) et le redistribuer au peuple du monde entier.


----------



## chroukin (7 Décembre 2005)

Mes frères


----------



## hunjord (8 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> (oui ça me plaît plus que "normal") qu'il fasse des entrées car j'ai fait des études du marketing  (et non pas "de", CF Morlak).


C'est bon on peut fermer.....:afraid: :casse: :modo:


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai et puis bon, là c'est quand même moi qui ai ouvert ce topic, morlak (oui ça me plaît plus que "normal") qu'il fasse des entrées car j'ai fait des études du marketing  (et non pas "de", CF Morlak).




Oui mais alors les études DU français c'est autre chose  

rien compris ici :mouais: c'est qui Morbak?


----------



## chroukin (8 Décembre 2005)

Je suis Morbak le morpion, regardez si chuis mignon, je suis frileux et j'minstalle, toujours à côté du poil  






Un peu de culture culturise aussi parfois


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Décembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Je suis Morbak le morpion, regardez si chuis mignon, je suis frileux et j'minstalle, toujours à côté du poil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MDR 

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à chroukin.


----------



## chroukin (8 Décembre 2005)

Je ne peux même plus en donner moi, trop donné ces dernières 24heures


----------



## guizmo47 (8 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il y a peut-être d'autres moyens pour aider les pays pauvres.
> 
> -Annulé leurs dettes..
> -Financé des projets concrets
> ...


 
Houlà c'est la colère qui te fait oubliER ta grammaire ????


----------

